# Real Smokehouse Almonds



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2011)

And way better than store bought.

Doing 2 different ways for snacking on the road>>>>well one batch atleast.

Sweet Hot almonds.

The mix





















And the Johnny Reb dont eat while driving almonds.


























Sprinkled a little salt powder on both batches.






Now in the Bighouse with hickory.






On top of the rods.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2011)

They look great Nepas. The last time I smoked almonds I left them in too long & burned them. Haven't done any since. I guess I may have to give it another try.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 20, 2011)

You are inspiring nepas. First all the sausage, & now almonds!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks realtorterry

Got the almonds done and cooling now.

On the left is the Johnny Reb>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Right Sweet Hot


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 20, 2011)

Sweet hot for me thank you!!

Tasty looking...

   Craig


----------



## alelover (Apr 20, 2011)

Mighty tasty lookin'. Where do you get powdered salt from?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 20, 2011)

Those look great,  what kind of temp do you smoke almonds at?


----------



## chef willie (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice job....liked seeing the pic of Rebel Yell.....used to be my fav bourbon when living in Calif....don't see much of it up here in the NW but that pic brought back some fine memories


----------



## fife (Apr 20, 2011)

O yes


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2011)

I make my own powdered salt.

BlueBomber

I took the heat to 180*


Chef Willie

Remember when the Rebel had the Stars and Bars on the label?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 20, 2011)

Those are looking great man. I need to get on the smoker again soon. Too many projects gettin in the way


----------



## chef willie (Apr 22, 2011)

nepas said:


> I make my own powdered salt.
> 
> BlueBomber
> 
> ...




LOL...yeah, I do....noticed the bottle had a new designer look to it....looks like a cognac bottle now. Must be at least 12 years since I've had a jug...used to be able to get it at Trader Joes in Calif but haven't seen it since returning to the NW. May have to go on a hunt for it.....


----------

